# New product shot. Liquid fun



## shorty6049 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just playing around yesterday and got this. Comments and critique ALWAYS appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Alpha (Jun 29, 2008)

It could stand to be a little sharper and w/ more light on the neck. I also don't think it's exactly vertical. Other than that, nice job.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 29, 2008)

yea, i was kind of having trouble getting the lighting on the neck brighter, i had kind of a wierd setup because i didnt want any direct light on the front of the bottle. and it might not look sharp due to the compression and resizing, but i think i could have upped my aperture by a couple stops as well, i just didnt want the edge of the acrylic to show up too sharp.


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 30, 2008)

any other comments, anyone?


----------



## nynfortoo (Jul 1, 2008)

I think the lack of light on the neck actually works; instead of lingering around the top of the shot, as I tend to with bottles, my eyes are drawn straight to the branding  and that's what it's all about, isn't it?

I'd have to see it lit differently to be absolutely sure, but I'm not striking this down as a major fault at all.

I'd have liked to see a crisper, sharper horizon, though, and it does _seem_ to be tilted ever so slightly backwards, as Alpha said.

But overall, I like it. It gives such a lovely glow and comes across as quite effective to me.


----------

